
I'm interviewing the founders of AirBnB live today at 1:30 pm (PT) - jl
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/im-interviewing-the-founders-of-airbnb-live-t
======
arnorhs
That's in 5.5 hours, right? So 6 hours from the time stamp of the post?

I'm a bit confused, I am in GMT-0 here (Iceland).

With Daylight savings, different timezones, etc, I get very confused about
what time it is here/there

~~~
nixme
Just use Google, it'll tell you the time above the organic results:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=time+in+california>

But to answer your question, 6 hours from the time of the post should be
right.

~~~
arnorhs
Thanks, I didn't know about that.

Actually, I didn't really know it was in California either. I googled that
"PT" thing in the title, that's how I made my estimate.

------
qeorge
Will it be possible to timeshift this?

~~~
jl
I'm planning to make a copy for viewing the interview later. Not sure how long
it will take me to post it since it's my first time:)

~~~
AndrewWarner
Let me know if I help you with editing.

(And thanks for the compliment. Means the world coming from you.)

------
abstractbill
Really looking forward to this. Hope to see lots of HNers in chat!

------
johnrob
Why not interview someone that wasn't already on Mixergy? Andrew did a pretty
good job with AirBnB, but if you think there's more stuff to expose we're all
ears!

~~~
rubeng
I think it's fine to interview a startups that Andrew has already interviewed.
I'm sure with a lot of these startups, there's plenty there.

Still, Andrew did a thorough (and great) job so it'll be interesting to see
what the feel of this interview is like.

------
staunch
I'm excited! I hope it is the first of many.

